# BSEL Mod E6500 (45nm Pentium Dual Core 266MHz)



## Triton.se (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen successful BSEL mods for older cpus, also for E5200 (200->266MHz), but is there any working 266->333MHz ? 

I found this (E6300 C2D, 266->333 mod)





at http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/334819-bsel-mod-e6300.html , but it didn't do anything on my rig (11x266 still on auto, not 11x333). Applied conductive paint/ink twice.

The reason I want BSEL mod(with a cheap G31M ES2L mATX mobo): with ATI/AMD GPUs, OC is 100% impossible (tested with two different HD4770), OC works good with NVIDIA GPU (8800GT tested).... one thing that still bothered me was: 8800GT got HOT with higher FSB, like PCI-e followed also. This was on G31M ES2L mobo (intel chipset). The same 8800GT was ~20C cooler in a EVGA 750i mobo....I reckon if CPU FSB isn't changed in BIOS, gpu stays cool.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 26, 2010)

Last time I did a BSEL mod was on a socket 7 mobo, and that got it fried... 

This looks like a simple mod, but still proceed with caution. I strongly suggest investing in a better mobo, maybe some 2nd hand p45


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can the chipset even run at 1333? I've done them on quite some 771 CPU's and it always worked fine. Though when selecting an unsupported FSB it won't even boot. ie 1600MHz on a i5000. The same mod works for the very same chips when used on the i5400.

Are you sure you applied it to the right side of the CPU? Images of sockets can be made o both the CPU and the socket itself, resulting in different images.


----------



## Triton.se (Mar 26, 2010)

sure, it's not stable, but Prime95 can be run for minutes @4GHz.

3.8GHz was 8-12hr stable (1.344-1.36v load). 11x333=3,66GHz, it's almost stable on stock volts(pretty high 1.2875v), needs just a tad more vcore.


----------



## Triton.se (Mar 26, 2010)

I went ahead and tested more crazy stuff:






from http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/460972-e7400-bsel-mod.html

nope, didn't work. It had problems booting, once it did on three attempts (@ stock 11x266)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds to me like an "unstable OC" meaning once you did the BSEL mod the chip needed a voltage bump. Not tryin to sound like a jerk, you think it would do 3.6Ghz @ stock volts?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2010)

There should be a mod but knowing intel the bus may be locked with the chipset like the mobiles are


----------



## Triton.se (Mar 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sounds to me like an "unstable OC" meaning once you did the BSEL mod the chip needed a voltage bump. Not tryin to sound like a jerk, you think it would do 3.6Ghz @ stock volts?



nothing is unstable, everything is stable with enough vcore.

problem is: bsel mod doesn't work, would like to have 11x333 on boot, coz the G31 mobo doesn't allow any changes (going from auto to setting FSB manually, even the correct/stock 266MHz would fail..can't touch the "CPU Host Clock") with the wrong gpu. from there, ofcourse raise vcore

I knew there would come replies like yours 

edit ///

I read (from the 2nd forum I linked to), bsel mod is not working on gigabyte mobos..well, I might test with a EVGA 750i nvidia chipset one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2010)

Triton.se said:


> nothing is unstable, everything is stable with enough vcore.
> 
> problem is: bsel mod doesn't work, would like to have 11x333 on boot, coz the G31 mobo doesn't allow any changes (going from auto to setting FSB manually, even the correct/stock 266MHz would fail..can't touch the "CPU Host Clock") with the wrong gpu. from there, ofcourse raise vcore
> 
> ...



Please reiterate and re-word what you are saying. What I am saying is that your cpu needs more voltage to be able to post @ 11x333.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2010)

His issue is its changing things other than fsb when he manually clocks it up honestly he may be oc'ing his pci-e bus with the bsel mod the chip becomes a 1333 bus speed chip which fixes that however looking into my older stuff I tried bus modding some celerons on a ecs g31t-m and it was a no go as well but that was using onboard video and 800-1066 mods


----------



## Triton.se (Mar 27, 2010)

Something actually changed with the BSEL mod, but not what I was expecting. I decided to boot into Windows and check values via Everest:

Memory was running at DDR2-640MHz. All set to AUTO in BIOS (showed 800MHz)

Well, erased the mod and forgetting it asap


----------

